# Patent: Image Sensor Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2018)

```
Our <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-lens-is-patent-shows-sensor-based-stabilization/">previous post</a> about what appeared to be image sensor stabilization in drawing from a lens stabilization patent proved to be false after further translation by Canon News.</p>
<p>However, an image sensor stabilization patent was uncovered.</p>
<p>From <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-on-sensor-stablization">Canon News</a>:</p>
<blockquote><p>This patent shows clearly that canon is finally looking at stablizing the sensor.</p>
<p>Part 402 in the diagram is to move the actual sensor as described in the corresponding notations;</p>
<p>401 calculates a target value of an amount of rotation drive of the imaging device on the basic of a roll correction angle. On the basis of the target value of the calcuated amount of shift drive and the target value of rotation drive, <strong>the driving mechanism unit 402 moves the imaging device</strong>, so that shake correction and tilt correction is performed.</p></blockquote>
<p>We missed after publishing this patent, that Keith at Northlight also <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-camera-rumours-and-info/">uncovered this patent</a>.</p>
<p>We’ve <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-lens-is-patent-shows-sensor-based-stabilization/">updated the previous post</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2018)

In the great debate over which is better, stabilizing the sensor or stabilizing the lens, the answer is clear.... BOTH!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2018)

I suspect that it will be used to correct for tilt when taking images with a powershot. It is possible to stabilize the image as well, maybe it becomes cheaper for powershots than a IS unit in the lens, or perhaps they can work together, but thats not in this patent.

The unique thing seems to be that the user can control several aspects of the correction.

"[0008] The present invention is directed to correction of image blur or tilt of an 
image within a predetermined correction range on the basis of a setting of a 
correction effect optically designated by a user in an image-blur correction apparatus for 
correcting image blur of an image or a tilt correction apparatus for correcting tilt of an 
image."


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I suspect that it will be used to correct for tilt when taking images with a powershot.



The camera in the drawing looks like a powershot (no protruding pentaprism, glass element in the body close to the sensor), so that figures.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 12, 2018)

Seems to be for a powershot body, but that makes sense if they're looking for a potentially lower risk way to test a new system such as that. Then again, it could just be a way to test the system in a mirrorless type body.


----------



## sanj (Feb 12, 2018)

I would be ecstatic to have a 5d5 with stabilized sensor. Absolutely ecstatic. Cart wheels. At my age.


----------



## bwud (Feb 13, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> In the great debate over which is better, stabilizing the sensor or stabilizing the lens, the answer is clear.... BOTH!



Agreed, the combination is really powerful. This was a “oh crap the moon looks cool but my tripod is in the truck and my kid hid the keys so I have to run out to shoot handheld” special. Usually since the moon is so bright it’s not an issue, but with f/11 max aperture (100-400 + 2.0 TC), I had to use a longish exposure time.

It could be a better photo, but for 800mm hand held for 1/250 and then cropped in about 1/3, it’s not half bad, thanks to a combination of lens and body stabilization.


----------

